
Ex-MI6 officer Christopher Steele in hiding after Trump memo - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38591382
======
dberhane
"Founded in 2009 by former British intelligence professionals, the firm -
based in Grosvenor Gardens, central London - has a "global network" of experts
and "prominent business figures",, according to its website:
[https://orbisbi.com](https://orbisbi.com) "

